# Just riding around - a photo tour of Blacksburg/Virginia Tech - Part 1



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

Figured I'd do something with my day and take some pictures around town for everyone to see. Happily, Blacksburg is a great place to visit and an even better place to live. At least.. I think so! Sadly, the forum is limited to 20 images in one post, so this will have to happen in two posts for now =).

Smelly neighbors:









My ride for the day - a recently restored 1977 Centurion Super LeMans:









The path from my apartment complex to campus:









A nondescript traffic pole that I happened to ride my mountain bike dead smack into back in April. Somehow, my wheel survived.. but my deraileur hanger did not.









Mandatory shot:









The land between my apartment complex and the main campus is used for the many agricultural programs at Virginia Tech. Tragically, this means cows. Which means poop. You get the idea.









Another bike shot:









The president's house, circa 1906:









Cassel Coliseum (basketball stadium):









Lane Stadium:

















Virginia Tech Airport:









Old aircraft hanger:









Historical marker:









Bike w/ planes:









These Hokie birds are all over town. I don't get it.. I guess it adds character...









Our one and only MUT - runs from downtown Blacksburg to the mall in the next town over. I'm proud to say that the only big-box retailers in Blacksburg are grocery stores, but I'm saddened to say that this is likely to change in the near future.









Views of downtown:
























..to be continued.


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

*aaaand part 2!*










Bollo's! A favorite place to meet for group rides:









Souvlaki's = yumm.









College Avenue:









The Lyric Theater. Non-profit these days, dates to 1930. See this link: https://thelyric.com/history/









One last view of downtown:









Hells yeah! The Saturday and Sunday morning group rides usually attract around ten riders, I guess these people couldn't get up that early!









LBS:









Torgersen Bridge with the war memorial in the background:









From the other side:









Blurry-ish pic of the war memorial:









A few of the fallen Hokies:









Views of the drillfield from the war memorial:

























April 16th memorial:

















I apologize for failing to capture the full width... muddy grass, road bike shoes.. you know how it is.

The Duck Pond! Much less dreary when the sun is out and there are leaves on the trees... I swear...

















One more for good measure:


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Those Hokie birds are kind of neat. Great report about what the western side of the Old Dominion looks like!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice bike


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice! I really liked VT's campus when I visited nine years ago. I might have actually gone there, had they offered me some money. Blacksburg's a pretty town.

The birds are fun. Lexington, KY did that with horses one time....they're a good way to show off local artists and get people interested in the town.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Nice! I really liked VT's campus when I visited nine years ago. I might have actually gone there, had they offered me some money. Blacksburg's a pretty town.
> .


Whenever I think of Blacksburg, I think of the Mountains of Misery. If you want to see the campus again and do great ride, come to Blacksburg for Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

MarkS said:


> Whenever I think of Blacksburg, I think of the Mountains of Misery. If you want to see the campus again and do great ride, come to Blacksburg for Memorial Day weekend.


http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/index.html

=)


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah memories. Graduated in Dec of 03. Got my tattoo at Ancient Art, was there when they built the bridge. Breakfast at Bollos. Was in the Corps and took classes with Kaylor and Price, two men on the pylons. Lived on Warren St behind the stadium my last semester so I spent a lot of time on the Huckleberry trail. Actually, my husband proposed to me there, on the end by the mall. 

A dreary day in Blacksburg is better than a sunny day where I am right now. I'm stuck in Charlottesville with all the Wahoos!!! Thanks for brightening my day!


----------

